# New Fish



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

A few pics of my new rhom I picked up this morning, it's around 4"tl. 
For now I have him in my 40gal(divided) with my sanchezi. I couldn't resist buying it, the gf wasn't too thrilled when I got home.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet lil pick up


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice lil fish! Was it labeled as gold rhom?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice rhom. Is this your 3rd p recently? I think i remember you saying about driving to TO and picking up and elong.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

NICE! Looks like a gold diamond. Congrats\)


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Nice rhom. Is this your 3rd p recently? I think i remember you saying about driving to TO and picking up and elong.


Yeah, got back into p's recently and it's become an addiction. Got my marginatus in that trip to TO with Moondemon, he got a 75gal setup and bm elong.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very healthy looking little rhom, congratz. Strange how the girlfriends/wives don't seem to appreciate piranhas.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That rhom looks amazing.. He's got an agressive look !
Is he splitting a tank with the sanchezi ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking little guy... and awesome photography!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

cableguy.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Great looking little guy... and awesome photography!!!


Thanks P_man!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool looking rhom.......looks kind of like an irritans sort of.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

cool rhom make sure divider is up good just the other day mine fell on one of my 55 gallon tanks that house two of my rhoms the shy one almost took out my finger chaser 10 more minutes and he would of been history but he is healing up ok


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

hows the two fishes attitude to each other....lol my little rhom and elong HATE each other lmao


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cool looking rhom.......looks kind of like an irritans sort of.


Thanks LD.
What makes you think irritans?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just the shape and coloring more than anything.


----------



## karas (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Just finished feeding it for the first time, a cut up piece of shrimp.








I was scared it would take a while to eat because it was being fed live food at the lfs.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the pickup, Cableguy!!...Very healthy looking and good coloring!..Your new rhom rocks like a JEFFERSON AIRPLANE concert!!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom, and great pics - he looks happy


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I separated the rhom and sanchezi last night, set up the 25gal I took down 2 months ago. The reason being that the sanchezi found a way to get onto the rhoms side, again.
And I've put the sanchezi up for sale, see add in classifieds.


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

Nice fish i think its a diamond rhom.=)


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I was having fun with the camera this morning and took some new pics of my rhom.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking Rhom, what size tank is he in now?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Comin along nicely man


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

e46markus said:


> Comin along nicely man


Thanks Joe. 
I just noticed he has a white dot between his eye and nasal vent, seems to be the only one on his body. Think it might be ich?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Might just be a little mark from running into something... if you can get a close up, I'll take a look.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice rhom you have tank also looks good keep the pics coming


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

impalass said:


> Very healthy looking little rhom, congratz. Strange how the girlfriends/wives don't seem to appreciate piranhas.


I hear ya! I have my rhom in the basement because my wife hates aquariums.....! Better for me because it's directly on concrete,so weight is not an issue!


----------

